# How about some odd town names?



## T.S.Bowman (May 2, 2014)

I grew up in Michigan, which has it's share of of/strange names for cities.

Three off the top of my head...

Bad Axe (the city limits sign was once part of a Coors Beer ad campaign)
Hell (yea it's a real town)
Ypsilanti (an ex g/f once asked me if the people just took a bunch of vowels and threw them into a hat, then pulled them out one by one and went with them in the order they came out)

What say you? Are there any towns near you with names that make you chuckle?


----------



## Greimour (May 2, 2014)

Well, for a journey of around 5,600 miles (if cycling for example - at least that's what one person did) you could travel from A to Bee

If that doesn't tickle your fancy, there is a place called F***ing in Australia, as well as Climax in Michigan. 

There is also "Why" in Arizona.

You mentioned Needmore Road in the other thread, I think it's actually named after Needmore (the place) in Texas.


Closer to my home would be Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch - also known as Llanfaer-PG so English speakers can state the destination.

The last one I will give, is TAUMUTA in New Zealand. Full version being: 
*Taumata*whakatangihanga*koauau*o*tamatea*turi*pukakapiki*maunga*horo*nuku*pokai*whenua*kitanataha*

Technically these aren't all "Towns" but I figured they still counted  <3


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 2, 2014)

For the purposes of this thread...they count. *thumbsup*


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 2, 2014)

Would that be names for odd towns or odd names for normal towns?


----------



## Greimour (May 2, 2014)

Just names of places that are funny, humorous, weird, strange, out of the ordinary or else of a variant that you deem appropriate to be mentioned here.

New York wouldn't count for example - but Poopoo in Hawaii might be optional

Windermere may not make the cut, but; My Large Intestine (Texas, USA) could... 

That kind of thing...

Of course, if you wanted to go truly literal - There is a place called: "Odd" in West Virginia ^_^


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 2, 2014)

Greimour said:


> Just names of places that are funny, humorous, weird, strange, out of the ordinary or else of a variant *that you deem appropriate to be mentioned here*.



Yup. That.


----------



## stevesh (May 2, 2014)

I believe the most-photographed places here in Michigan are the freeway exit signs for Climax and Colon.


----------



## Schrody (May 2, 2014)

There's a *WARNING: Profanity* town in Austria called Fucking. Since you're there, why not visit Petting?  There's a small place in my country called Panties.


----------



## Schrody (May 2, 2014)

There's a town called Intercourse somewhere in the US


----------



## Pluralized (May 2, 2014)

Schrody said:


> There's a town called Intercourse somewhere in the US



Yes, and I'm the mayor.


----------



## Schrody (May 2, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Yes, and I'm the mayor.



Was it hard to penetrate in that town and claim it as your own?


----------



## Schrody (May 2, 2014)

Does anybody see anything below my nickname? I tried to access my account several times but only thing I saw was this message:"this account has been suspended". There isn't any notification about that. Is it a bug or I'm in trouble?


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2014)

Don't worry, Shrody. It's just a bug. I got it, too. Your account is not suspended. Ve still luf you dahlink.


----------



## Schrody (May 2, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Don't worry, Shrody. It's just a bug. I got it, too. Your account is not suspended. Ve still luf you dahlink.



Phew. On my way to the ER. :icon_cheesygrin: :heartattack: Tnx.


----------



## tepelus (May 2, 2014)

Michigan also has Christmas and Paradise (in the UP).


----------



## bazz cargo (May 2, 2014)

Wiltshire has Marston Bigot.


----------



## dvspec (May 2, 2014)

I live near Peculiar, MO.  The city founders were trying to come up with the name and during the time of horse delivered mail it took weeks to get from here to the Post Master General.  They got shot down a bunch and finally the Post Master told them they needed to name the town "something unusual or peculiar."


Town in Missouri also called, Noel.  Locals pronounce it Nowl.  People send Christmas cards to the town to get the city postage mark stamped on it before it goes on.

Midway, Halfway, Rocky Comfort, Clever, Blue Eye, Climax Springs, Conception, Enough, Fair Play, Knob Lick, Knob Noster,  Humansville, Skidmore are all in Missouri.  

Oh, and I lived in Tightwad, MO where the claim to fame was the Tightwad Bank.  People had accounts there from all over the country so their checks had "Tightwad Bank" printed on them.  Incidentally, I was a Deputy Sheriff in the county and it had been robbed twice in ten years.  The robbers waved at the deputies responding to the alarm call as they passed them going the other way.


----------



## Pluralized (May 2, 2014)

dvspec said:


> Knob Noster



I will never forget driving past that sign on I-70 with my mom as a little kid. 

"Knob Lick," eh? That's a funny one. I wonder what the backstory is?

There's a thing near here called "Shake Rag," which is just north of Cumming, GA. Not joking.


----------



## Pluralized (May 2, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> I grew up in Michigan, which has it's share of of/strange names for cities.
> 
> Three off the top of my head...
> 
> ...



How's about the lovely burg near Detroit, "Hamtramck?" I was working up there with some guys a decade ago and we laughed our asses off at that one. Say it. Ham-Tram-K.


----------



## J Anfinson (May 2, 2014)

A few interesting Okie towns:

Hooker
Slaughterville
Burns Flat


----------



## dvspec (May 2, 2014)

> Knob Noster
> I will never for get driving past that sign on I-70 with my mom as a little kid.
> 
> "Knob Lick," eh? That's a funny one. I wonder what the backstory is?



Online dictionary had knob defined as "chiefly _North American_ A prominent round hill."  I would assume the Lick part was maybe a local salt lick, but who knows.  Noster I am assuming was someone name.


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja (May 2, 2014)

Well, all the odd Missouri town names that I can remember have been mentioned(except for Lebanon), so I'll stick with Arkansas since I lived there for a few years. There's Fifty-Six, Toad Suck, Flippin, Smackover, Egypt, Fouke, and Gassville. I'm sure there are many more odd names, but those are the ones I remember off the top of my head.


edit: Knob Lick, MO was named after Knob Lick Mountain. "Knob" being a mountain top and "lick" being a salt lick.


----------



## Pluralized (May 2, 2014)

I'm hoping someone can produce an image of a police car with "Knob Lick Police" plastered on the side of 'er.

Edit: Do NOT image-search anything of the sort (apparently doorknob licking is a big fetish thing now).


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 3, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> How's about the lovely burg near Detroit, "Hamtramck?" I was working up there with some guys a decade ago and we laughed our asses off at that one. Say it. Ham-Tram-K.



That's a good one as well...but it's Ham-tram-ICK. Funny either way though. LOL

One that I forgot is the town of Pigeon.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 3, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Edit: Do NOT image-search anything of the sort (apparently doorknob licking is a big fetish thing now).



Ya know...somehow this doesn't surprise me in the slightest.


----------



## Gavrushka (May 3, 2014)

I live in Northern England, and there are one or two strange names for towns and villages in this area.

Pity Me, is a little village just a few miles away... I guess the more inquisitive could find why they are so named... 

I was born in a place called 'Redcar', which makes you imagine my mum didn't quite make it as far as the maternity ward. - The town is on the coast, and the name evolved from the red scarring on the coastal rocks. 

I miss my hometown.


----------



## egpenny (May 3, 2014)

There's Chicken in Alaska, Chugwater in Wyoming, Looking Glass, and Zigzag in Oregon


----------



## InstituteMan (May 3, 2014)

Dang, everyone beat me to the Weird Town Names of Missouri list. The White Rabbit Ninja went to my favorite town name of all, Toad Suck, Arkansas. 

I have been to Licking, MO, before, and I grew up near Bourbon, MO. The Bourbon city water tower is nicely labeled and frequently photographed.


----------



## Pluralized (May 3, 2014)

My grandmother grew up near the small town of Bonerfart, Colorado. Her father was mayor, Justice of the Peace, and sheriff.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 3, 2014)

Wow. LOL


----------



## dvspec (May 4, 2014)

> Edit: Do NOT image-search anything of the sort (apparently doorknob licking is a big fetish thing now).



Pluralized, If you want to be truly traumatized, look up curtsy on YouTube.  I was doing RenFaire research and will never recover from that trauma.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 8, 2014)

Huh. I would have thought there would have been more names to be found.


----------

